# Walls Peeling?



## mikej997 (May 31, 2006)

Has anyone had trouble with the vinyl coated walls around the refrig, and converter peeling and bubbling up? I have a couple places where it is developing wrinkles in the material. I have had my trailer for a couple of weeks now (it is a 2007 model) and have scheduled to take it back to the dealer for some minor issues (small water leak under sink, and door not adjusted properly). I will have them look at this also but was wondering if it is common. The only other complaint that I have is the material that the table and counter is made of. We ate ONE meal at the table and have several dull areas from where our plates sat. Keep in mind I have small children so the food is not terribly hot. That is aggrivating.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I saw some wrinkles in one spot on the front of the cabinets in the kitchen when I first went in to see the camper...I complained about them and the sales lady said she would take care of it by having the repair guys "iron" them out. When I went for the PDI they were totally gone...and you could not tell where they had been...no seams...nothing to indicate how they did it. They did a nice job.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry never had a problem like that

Don

PS keep us updated on it


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Our trailer is ok in that respect. Right idea taking the trailer back to the dealer.

Please keep us update

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

No problems here either. Mention it to the dealer when you take it back, and get a written record of all the warranty work. That was if it continues to happen, you have an established history, even out side of the normal warranty period. Keystone has covered things for people under warranty, even after the 1 years period, because things were documented up front.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes, I have the same problem. It's a royal pain for me to take it to the dealer so I'm going to try "ironing" an inconspicuous spot to see if that works. If it does not, I'll take it to the dealer at the end of the summer.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

No problems with our 2006.

Keep us posted on your progress!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

There's some of that in or 2003. I didn't think of the iron trick, I'm going to give it a try. Chances are it's a heat activated glue and a little heat will reactivate it so you can press it back on again. Just don't burn it!!!!!









Mike


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a similar problem to that. Behind the loveseat , there is an area of " bumps" that came up under the wallcovering. They have not spread any further though.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

mikej997 said:


> Has anyone had trouble with the vinyl coated walls around the refrig, and converter peeling and bubbling up? I have a couple places where it is developing wrinkles in the material. I have had my trailer for a couple of weeks now (it is a 2007 model) and have scheduled to take it back to the dealer for some minor issues (small water leak under sink, and door not adjusted properly). I will have them look at this also but was wondering if it is common. The only other complaint that I have is the material that the table and counter is made of. We ate ONE meal at the table and have several dull areas from where our plates sat. Keep in mind I have small children so the food is not terribly hot. That is aggrivating.
> [snapback]119221[/snapback]​


Welcome Mikej997 and Congrats on the new Outback!

We had 1 area in our 2006 31RQS bubble. It was near the pantry closet. Dealer took care of it by sending out a repair tech to our house. I haven't seen any issues with our counters and table. Have been using a mild soap to clean and some of the Armor-all wipes.

Good Luck and Happy Outbackin!!!

C-Mac


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Our Outback has been free of any bubbles in the wall covering. Definitely a warranty issue.

As we are out of warranty, I will keep the ironing idea in mind for when and if it ever does happen.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm wondering if it might have something to do with the proxmity to the refrigerator, and if the refrig is sweating, producing moisture that permeating the walls.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Now I'm a bit confused. Are we talkingabout the wall panelling or the white cabinet frames around the refrigerator, converter etc? My wall are fine but the white material on the cabinet frames is bubbled up on the ends in a few places.

I have had the seem tape come loose on the walls, you can buy the matching tape in a roll and replace the loose sections.

Mike


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Take pictures and take it back. Document, document, document. I am pretty sure the dealer should take care of it BUT always assume the worst and hope for the best...

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

From what I can tell, in my humble opinion, the stuff on the cabinets, etc. is actually Contact Paper, or a very close match to it. I have a couple of places that I plan to call to the dealer's attention......one by the back door and a couple on the kitchen cabinet doors/trim. What amazed me, is the other day, I had a ceiling strip kinda dangling by the glue.........now, after being hot a few days, it's right back up where it's supposed to be!!








Darlene action


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

camping479 said:


> Now I'm a bit confused. Are we talkingabout the wall panelling or the white cabinet frames around the refrigerator, converter etc? My wall are fine but the white material on the cabinetÂ frames is bubbled up on the ends in a few places.
> 
> I have had the seem tape come loose on the walls, you can buy the matching tape in a roll and replace the loose sections.
> 
> ...


Mike on mine...(it is used) when I went to see it for the first time...(I was called by the dealership the minute the deal went through on the trade in) anyway... on one area of a cabinet front (not a door) there were wrinkles. So far no bubbles any where...while my sales rep told me the service techs would "iron" it out...I think an iron would melt the plastic covering. If this occurs again...I think I would try a blow dryer (low wattage) on the lowest setting and see what happened.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll try the iron. The stuff is an applique much like the iron on edging used in woordworking. Just use a towel between the iron and the surface.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Now that's a good idea!


----------



## mikej997 (May 31, 2006)

Update on this...
I dropped off the TT at the dealer yesterday. Had to wait a couple weeks to get it in, they are busy! Anyway, I went through list and took service manager through trailer and showed him the items I found and they are going to take care of everything! They are even ordering a new table top for me, due to the discoloration and one edge that is a little loose. That suprised me, but I am happy about it! My wife thought I was being too picky about it but when you pay that much you darn well want it to be right. I am also getting the axles swapped to gain some ground clearance, and I will probably add some skids on the back in the future.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds great, Mike!

I hope they can get you back on the road soon!.
BTW, I have a feeling that after the axle flip, you will not feel the need for skids.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mikej997 (May 31, 2006)

We are going to see what our clearance looks like after the axle swap and then decide about the skids, as you said, but I am leaning toward getting them. Probably at least 90% of our camping is NOT in a campground and we have already been places that I had my wife out on her knees watching clearance while parking. The 28' trailer is pretty long and it does not take too much of a dip to get the rear steps and bumper really close to the ground! I may go ahead and spend the $200 to get some good roller skids. I figure they would pay for themselves the first time they kept me from busting off a stabilizer jack or bending up the rear steps.


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

mikej997 said:


> Has anyone had trouble with the vinyl coated walls around the refrig, and converter peeling and bubbling up? I have a couple places where it is developing wrinkles in the material. I have had my trailer for a couple of weeks now (it is a 2007 model) and have scheduled to take it back to the dealer for some minor issues (small water leak under sink, and door not adjusted properly). I will have them look at this also but was wondering if it is common. The only other complaint that I have is the material that the table and counter is made of. We ate ONE meal at the table and have several dull areas from where our plates sat. Keep in mind I have small children so the food is not terribly hot. That is aggrivating.
> [snapback]119221[/snapback]​


Mike, we have exactly the same issues with our 28rsds! The bubbling near the fridge, the (junk) dinette table and our bathrom door is mis-aligned as well as our awning was installed wrong - I have to "lift" up on the handles to get it to close.

I bought mine in TX so I will have to locate a dealer here that will cooperate.


----------

